# Schwinn Mark IV Jaguar question about decals



## The X-1 (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi, longtime reader, first time post-er to the forum. Please be kind!  

Okay, this could be a stupid question, but I saw a Schwinn Mark IV Jaguar with not one but two identifying "Schwinn" decals - one on the tank, and one on top frame bar.  I have not seen this before - is this typical and I'm just an idiot? - Or is this an error? -  Or is this someone trying to cloak a different bike as a Mark IV jaguar?


----------



## westwildcats (Dec 27, 2020)

Non-Jaguar frame with a Jaguar tank.  That tank with that style of "Schwinn" lettering font was made from 1959 to '62, and are getting more difficult to find in nice shape. The three speed tanks have a notch in both the front and the bottom of the tank, to allow the shifter cable to pass through the tank internally.  The tanks for the one and two speeds don't have the notches.  Must say, that's a pretty distracting look.


----------



## The X-1 (Dec 27, 2020)

Thank you so much westwildcats!  I assumed the same.  My thought was that it was a Corvette frame that someone added the Jaguar tank.

And I agree, it's like having two chevy bowties on the front end of a Camaro - weird and excessive.


----------

